# Primers



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

Like I said in my other post, I was using mainly GP products including there primers. I am looking for input for good latex primers for interior trim and walls ( new construction ) currently trying sw cover max and qualicote primers which was given to me by a rep. Any feed back on these produts would be great too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm a GP fan. GP baseline sealer is a great product, use lots, let dry over night , sand well. Bare wood(123 or Xterminator), if it is primed ,sand and wipe.You sound like you are new to the program. Some products take time to learn about. DIY's don't do well here.


----------



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

Diy? Lol been painting for 20 years, 2nd generation. General bought out one of my suppliers (ideal paints) a while back and screwed up all there products which is why im looking to change. You shouldnt judge if you dont know. Thanks


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

As far as S.W. goes, I spec out preprite problock. But that mainly to cover bright marker & graffiti. Nicotine gets kilz oil or binz. 

Heres one i just finished. 1 coat preprite/1 coat ppg promar 200. All gone.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

driftweed said:


> As far as S.W. goes, I spec out preprite problock. But that mainly to cover bright marker & graffiti. Nicotine gets kilz oil or binz.
> 
> Heres one i just finished. 1 coat preprite/1 coat ppg promar 200. All gone.


Nice work. I have the same radio. One customer asked me if it was some special painting tool....


----------



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice job, thanks for the tip. Got the same radio too. Low


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

radios are so 80's


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

chrisn said:


> radios are so 80's


I agree try hard modern painters ? 

I'm on an exterior job I like to have my gramophone setup to play a few tunes


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

pfft I'll see your gramaphone & raise you:










but only for exteriors ha.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

azzurri said:


> Like I said in my other post, I was using mainly GP products including there primers. I am looking for input for good latex primers for interior trim and walls ( new construction ) currently trying sw cover max and qualicote primers which was given to me by a rep. Any feed back on these produts would be great too. Thanks in advance.


IMO you can't beat Ben Moore Fresh Start Acrylic for trim. I like the Super Spec primer for drywall, although I think they are phasing this out. Although I haven't tried it, I think the Ultra Spec would be comparable.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

We have had excellent results with Super Spec primer/sealer. We backroll all new construction. On trim, we make 2 passes for complete coverage. Our topcoats never have problems. Entire houses of trim w/super spec and a topcoat of Advance has not failed us yet. Even going back to paint walls months later and trim still withstands wear.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Zoomer said:


> We have had excellent results with Super Spec primer/sealer. We backroll all new construction. On trim, we make 2 passes for complete coverage. Our topcoats never have problems. Entire houses of trim w/super spec and a topcoat of Advance has not failed us yet. Even going back to paint walls months later and trim *still withstands wear*.


Do you mask trim to do walls? If so, does the tape pull the enamel off the baseboards and door casing?


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Use 3m 2080 blue tape and dap alex clear caulk. 99% perfect with no lifting of enamel.

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> We have had excellent results with Super Spec primer/sealer. We backroll all new construction. On trim, we make 2 passes for complete coverage. Our topcoats never have problems. Entire houses of trim w/super spec and a topcoat of Advance has not failed us yet. Even going back to paint walls months later and trim still withstands wear.



Hey Zoomer
Which super spec primer are you talking about? They have a few. 253 latex enamel primer / undercoater, high build, vapor barrier. Probably a couple others. Sounds like you use the same one for both walls and trim?


----------

